# Fractured Talus + More!



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

So here is a fun story for you folks!

*Accident*
2 weeks ago I was just messing about on a bright and sunny morning on Kirkwood's backside.

I had been hitting this little rock jump at the bottom of Cold Shoulder. 
I was feeling great and everything was just flowing.

Just after meeting up with my fiancee We decided to do a run down Elevator Shaft which is a very steep but easy run. 
Basically everyone just goes as fast as their aerodynamics and skill level will let them. 

I had been working on my buttering and earlier that morning I was able to do a little tripod/manual type thing at speed. 
Of course being with my fiancee amped me up a bit more and I decided to do a tripod at stupid speed.

Needless to say after about 10 feet of the balancing on my tail I slipped and fell onto my stomach. No big deal. I figured I'd just dig my toeside edge in, stop myself from sliding at mach10 and continue with my day.

Here is where shit gets real.

The edge on my Jones Mountain Twin had no problem getting traction and stopping me. However, the rest of my 155lb body said screw that we are going straight.

I don't know exactly what happened after but I remember feeling the speed lances on my Burton SLX release. Yup! My boot's laces released while strapped in. 

I stopped shortly after that and flipped onto my back and sat up. I thought for sure I sprained my ankle. 

*Diagnoses*

The X-Rays said that everything was as it should be. Nothing conclusive. Off to the MRI with me!

I got the results back Monday. 
It turns out I now have a stress fracture completely across my talus. 
I also partially tore a tendon and ligament. 










My doctor has never seen an injury like this related to snowboarding. She has seen it in auto crashes though. 

*Recovery Time*

I will be snowboarding by the end of January if all goes well! 

The reason for the quick recovery? In her words. I am in phenomenal shape.

*What I Learned*

1) Emotions. I gotta keep them in check.
This never would have happened if I had been using my head.

2) Be aware of your relative speed.
I shouldn't have tried this trick at such speed.
I shouldn't have tried to stop myself so quickly and let me self slow down a little.

3) Going to the gym pays off in unexpected ways! +1 Durability. (sorta)
I trained a lot harder this summer than I normally did.
I have been taking a break since I started snowboarding for the season.
However, I will be picking it back up once fully healed and PT clears me.

*My new best friend*










*Wisdom*

I got lucky. This could have ended my season.
Don't let this happen to you.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

You shoulda asked for two of them casts, stick some base plates on the bottom and you'd be good to go!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ugh, that boot reminds me of when I broke my fibula and dislocated my ankle last year. I totally missed last season.

Hope you have a speedy recovery man.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

Phenomenal shape, thats what she said.

Anyway glad it wasnt anything major. Hope u get back soon


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I had the same fracture last year on my right talus when my ankle ratchet let go while I was 20 feet off the ground. It wasn't as bad as yours though. Doctor taped me up and told me to take a month off. I was back on the hill the next week. 

I don't work out but I do try to find the time to skate and do the balance board thing. That seems to keep my legs tuned up enough. Working two full time jobs is a health hazard.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice on the recovery. I injured both of my talus' in two different incidents one season after the next.

Luckily I was able to ride after the injury but both times I needed arthroscopic surgery in the off season to repair the damage.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Nice on the recovery. I injured both of my talus' in two different incidents one season after the next.
> 
> Luckily I was able to ride after the injury but both times I needed arthroscopic surgery in the off season to repair the damage.


Wow!!

That is what I really afraid of when she first told me what was broken. 


That being said apparently my injury is not that uncommon.


----------

